# natural IUI



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello, not sure where to post so thought I'd just ask a separate question - hope that's ok.  I generally post on the singles board but I'm about a week off starting my first natural IUI, I don't think i've read this working for anyone...I know the odds are low but I just wondered if anyone had had success with natural IUI.  Am wondering if I should jump to medicated sooner than planned. My cycles are very regular and my LH surge is predictable but I sense that probably doesn't mean anything!!!

Thanks for any advice - been very good to read your stories.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I cant help re the natural IUI
there is a IUI ttc thread where i am sure the ladies will be able to give you some support going through this

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166447.0

lots of 

Best wishes
Em


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck i start natural IUI next Monday and im just not convinced doing it naturally will work, but will look out for news on how it went!! xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just to say yes it can work.  I have had three natural IUI's and got a BFP & then my 2 girls with two of them....

Good luck     

Minkey x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks both, Minkey - really lovely to hear it can work.

gembow: we'll be on similar timeascales, best of luck with yours.

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Minkey - good to hear it does work!!xx

Lulu - When are you due to go in, are they planning on scanning you to check for follies etc?x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Lulumead!!

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your natural IUI!!!              

Sue


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks Sue.

gembow: no scans at my place!  so I just check my ovulation with home kit and then call when i get the surge, which by my reckonings will be saturday!  might do a scan next month...but you have to pay more and its already a very expensive clinic. oh well...
good luck.

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Lots of luck to you - seems that i am now due to go in on saturday too as the agnus castus im taking is bringing things forward.  Be really good to hear how it goes for you then do come back and let me know - wishing you all lots of luck.  xx


----------

